# chicken coop guide any one used it?



## opdude (May 23, 2010)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I just got a copy of ChickenDIYguides.com it looks really good for instructions on how to build a chicken coop. I am getting ready to build one and was wondering if anyone else used it and can give me any tips to look out for.

Thanks!:wave:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello & Welcome! :wave:

I couldn't get the pictures to load up ... (dial up :ignore So ... the tip I will give ... is to make sure it is critter proof. Critter being both wild and someones 'pet' down the road. 

Let us know how it turns out.:2thumb:


----------



## hardrock (May 19, 2010)

*Coops*

Opdude, I built my coop with plans at; http://poultry.purinamills.com/stellent/groups/public/documents/web_content/ecmd0007989.pdf
I made mine 8' instead of 4' and can say it keeps varmits out and believe me, they have tried. I also built a 10'x10' pen covered with 2"x4" welded wire. We have *****, 'possums,bobcat, and fox that we have seen and it keeps our hens safe.


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

A great website that has tons of coops from small to Hilton size is BackyardChickens.com.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a link to over 600 chicken coop designs at BYC mentioned by mmszbi above.

Chicken Coops - How To Build a Chicken Coop. 450 Designs & Pictures


----------



## AndrewFromSoCal (Oct 8, 2010)

Just please make sure the ***** don't come around and aren't able to get inside. One got one of my girls tonight, despite all of our diligent efforts to keep the chickens safe. It was super sad. Ran out there with my .22 but it was too late and my mad search throughout the neighborhood turned out fruitless.


----------



## jimmy917 (Mar 12, 2011)

I over-engineered my coop, and keep a live trap out at least a few days a week. I've "removed" at least 2 dozen racoons this year alone, and haven't lost a chicken yet. Everything was great until I caught a skunk last week.


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

jimmy917 said:


> I over-engineered my coop, and keep a live trap out at least a few days a week. I've "removed" at least 2 dozen racoons this year alone, and haven't lost a chicken yet. Everything was great until I caught a skunk last week.


We build a hinged trap cover out of sheet metal . A normal (not sick with rabies, distemper, etc.) skunk won't spray what it cannot see. You can also gently put a blanket or towel over the trap.We trap skunks & ***** along with fox, possum and rats. Rats are especially attracted to poultry feed. Weasel and mink sometimes are a problem here. We use lethal traps for them.


----------

